# A Modern take on a classic: The BMW CS Vintage Concept



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks very nice, aside from the fugly nose. I especially like the minimalist interior.


----------



## Formula 1 (Mar 17, 2014)

I love it. Current BMW designers could learn a thing or two from this.


----------



## Leslierc (Sep 6, 2006)

A perfect blend of classic and modern!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Hmm, the nose looks like it met a wall.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I like it, but any concept that invokes the E9 body style has to be without a B pillar.
Just think, using new CRFP technology, that could easily be produced.


----------



## Mighty Mouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I like it, very classic.


----------



## dms540i (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow! I love it. Instantly recognizable BMW. Finally. Let's see more!


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't get E9 as much as weird combination of modern dodge Challenger had a kid with a 2002.


----------

